# STARTING OUT - HELP, NEED SOME BASIC INFO!



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, so we have had 2 failed IVF cycles - I have a wonky womb from all the surgery I have had on fibroids and endo.  DH all fine.

Had good embies from both cycles, last time we even got 2 frosties.

Time and money is running out and we want to use what is left to give us the best chance.

Dear friend has offered herself up as a surrogate.

Would prob go with fresh embies if we could afford it - does anyone know what it would cost for the treatment alone?

Friend has a little one of her own and works part time but doesn't earn enough to pay tax (about £100 a week that she admints to, also does some cash in hand work - shhhh!).

What are we looking at - does anyone have any idea?!!!

Thanks everyone - you are so wonderful.

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
When we done a fresh cycle with our surrogate (SIL)  we had to pay for the IVF cycle for ourselves, and drugs and scan , tests etc for our SIL, I think it was about £7,000 but I was on huge amounts of drugs, and I had the most expensive as I didn't react to well on the others.

You need to phone your clinic and ask them, they will probably want you all to see the councillor, ours did, think we saw her a couple of times 

Good Luck with your journey, it will all be worth it in the end 

These surrogates are truly the most amazing angels about  

Love Jo
x x x


----------

